# Packary Channal Lights



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

Has anyone set up light on the Packery Channel, say where the channel bends 90 degrees between the 361 bridge and Clem's Marina?

Will be in CC the first week of October.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I've never done it but it's got to be a great location in a pass like that. Hopefully, you can catch some moderate current conditions and not a power tide in or out. Good luck!

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------

